# A Custom Order



## rdabpenman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hornady .338 Lapua Magnum with Elk Antler.
Brass casing and projectile nib cleaned, polished and applied 4 coats of lacquer. The Elk antler over turned, marrow filled with Med CA proud of casing head, turned CA to match casing head, sanded 400X, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06262Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06265Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06268Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06271Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice.

Ray


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## longbeard (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome piece of elk Les, your bullet pens are sweet.


----------

